# General Anxiety



## Margarett (Sep 3, 2010)

hi.

anyone here who suffered/suffering from general anxiety?

im suffering from anxiety since last year.

do u find the ff symptoms similar to your condition?

1. chest pain 
2. troble in breathing/hyperventialting (severe case)
3. poor eyesight
4. feeling restless 
5. disoriented mind/ no presence of mind
6. forgetful
7. feeling uneasy when in extreme emotions esp anger
8. feeling weary

what did u do to feel better? i tried taking anti-anxiety meds, i helped for a while but i dont want to get dependent to it.

any holistic approach to heal this prob?

thanks.


----------



## jasikajack (Sep 3, 2010)

Anxiety disorder that is characterized by excessive and uncontrollable worry about everyday things,At other times, thoughts seem almost non-existent because the anxious feelings are so dominant,thoughts of anxiousness, fear, tiredness, and a loss of interest in life are common,
better treatments that can assist the majority of folks with anxiety disorders lead fruitful, satisfying lives.


​

​


----------



## MeladoriMagpie (Jul 12, 2010)

1. chest pain *on occasion*
2. troble in breathing/hyperventialting (severe case) *yes, very often. that's what i feel most when i get anxious. mostly trouble breathing, like there is a weight on my chest. hyperventilation when things are really terrible.*
3. poor eyesight *nope, not at all.*
4. feeling restless *when i get into a certain state, i feel like i need to hit a wall or run a mile, heh.*
5. disoriented mind/ no presence of mind *disoriented on occasion.*
6. forgetful *not really.*
7. feeling uneasy when in extreme emotions esp anger *uneasy, yes. i get uncomfortable pretty easily.*
8. feeling weary *when i haven't slept *

what did u do to feel better? i tried taking anti-anxiety meds, i helped for a while but i dont want to get dependent to it. *i took anti-anxiety medication for about.. let's see.. 5 years. quit earlier this year cold turkey (which you shouldn't do, but i got weary of it) and i haven't felt that i'm worse off than i was. therapy helped quite a bit, but more than that, just finding support in the people i already counted on, a couple of people here. it took a long while for my parents to truly understand or accept what was going on. i.e. my mother's depression was real, but my anxiety wasn't, or i was too young to know, something like that. things are better now. time helps a lot, you can learn to cope with the symptoms by practicing breathing exercises, calming yourself down, carrying certain things with you that help (stress ball, paper bag for me since i hyperventile, benadryl because my biggest fear is an allergic reaction.. etc.)*

any holistic approach to heal this prob?
*i'm sure there are plenty, but i don't know much about that, so i would check with your doctor, call ask-a-nurse (we have that here, like a free hotline where you can talk to a real nurse over the phone), or check online. be careful, though. my mom was using an herb for "womanly" troubles and it turned out to cause excessive bleeding from thinning the blood. be informed, and most of all, ask a doctor before you start taking anything, even over the counter or holistic medications.*

thanks.[/QUOTE]
*you're welcome *


----------

